# Post resection pain?



## zilla7777 (Jul 4, 2014)

About a month ago I had 2 strictures removed through a laprascopic resection procedure, where a total of 8cm was removed. (amazing in my opinion! :eek2

Besides a prolonged cough and a bit of reflux, I have mainly been frustrated with extremely intense periodic cramps. Has anyone else had similar issues? If so, did they go?

The pain is a sharp, stabby; crampy pain which gets worse with laying down (particularly when laying on either side.) It is also aggravated by gas it seems. All I can do when I get them is stay as still as I can and scream in agony.

I've had them since my bowels woke up, and I have tried pregabalin, targin; oxycodone, panadol; tramadol and panadeine and even fentanyl to no avail. 

Regardless, the doctors aren't doing anything for it because my abdominal scans show up completely fine. I'm not worried that it's something life-threatening, but I'd hate to have to live with this every day!


----------



## zilla7777 (Jul 8, 2014)

Reporting back just in case anyone had similar issues. 

I went into the ER and was admitted. Turns out it's nerve pain and an impacted transverse colon, so I'm on laxatives and pregabalin + tramadol. It's working perfectly and I feel great!


----------



## Mercury1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi, 

Im kind of in the same boat.  I had 25 cm removed and two months later I have some pain in the lower right ride.  For me it's more of a worry than anything.  Only thing I can say is give it time, or try another specialist. Sometimes they have different insight. Hope it goes away!


----------



## The Real MC (Oct 31, 2014)

I had those cramps after a spell in the hospital too.  They put me on a bland diet for ten days so that the digestive system wouldn't be stressed too hard during recovery.


----------



## sleepallday (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh my gosh! This is exactly what is happening to me! I literally had surgery on the 23rd of Dec and was re-admitted twice afterwards. All my scans came up clear but the same as you, when the pain came on i wasn't able to move, just hyperventilate, cry hysterically and shake. Terrible pain! I'm at home now taking oxycodone, paracetamol, buscopan and nurofen. 

Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Sandraleed (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi 
I had a resection lest then two weeks ago 15 cm terminul illium and started feeling sharp pain bottom right of my abdomen. I can tolerate it but it's uncomfortable. Is this normal healing?


----------



## The Real MC (Jan 31, 2015)

Likely normal healing being so soon after the resection.  Be careful what you eat, stick to food that is easily digested so it doesn't irritate the scar tissue.


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 3, 2015)

Sandraleed said:


> Hi
> I had a resection lest then two weeks ago 15 cm terminul illium and started feeling sharp pain bottom right of my abdomen. I can tolerate it but it's uncomfortable. Is this normal healing?


Pain reduction should be pretty linear, should get steadily better. Pain severity will probably fluctuate throughout each day, as your digestive system deals with what you've eaten, but each week or so you should notice there's been an improvement. Check your temperature, as that can be a good indicator of whether something's wrong.


----------



## DEmberton (Feb 3, 2015)

I was surprised on the third day at home (a week after surgery)  the pain did get quite a lot worse and I had to take some codeine whereas I had been coping with just paracetamol. Don't know why; it was a worry, but got better after a couple of days.


----------



## Sandraleed (Feb 5, 2015)

UnXmas said:


> Pain reduction should be pretty linear, should get steadily better. Pain severity will probably fluctuate throughout each day, as your digestive system deals with what you've eaten, but each week or so you should notice there's been an improvement. Check your temperature, as that can be a good indicator of whether something's wrong.


Thanks that was good advice! I do notice the pain is usually around the same time in afternoon after dinner maybe food is being backlogged ...
Is it normal to feel a 'stinging sensation ' internally around the belly button area 16 days post op(laparoscopic ).


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 5, 2015)

Sandraleed said:


> Thanks that was good advice! I do notice the pain is usually around the same time in afternoon after dinner maybe food is being backlogged ...
> Is it normal to feel a 'stinging sensation ' internally around the belly button area 16 days post op(laparoscopic ).


I'm not sure; stinging could indicate infection. Was the incision made through your belly button? Redness of the skin and the area feeling abnormally hard are signs of an infection in the incision, along with the more obvious ones that you'd probably already have noticed (e.g. pus). My experience has been that laparoscopic incisions are healed quite well by 16 days, so I would consider checking with a doctor if new symptoms are arising (or older symptoms worsening) at this point.


----------



## Sandraleed (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi it was done through the belly button. 
On a small part of it It's slightly red with dry pus around a little bit of it. Otherwise in feeling ok no temperature. 
Just stings and might contact the surgeon if it's still there tomorrow. Just wanted to see if it's normal to feel a slight sting as the stitches dissolve. 
Today I'm day 19.


----------



## DEmberton (Feb 9, 2015)

I didn't have stitches, just lots of pink surgical glue. But yes, had some mild stinging sensations for a while. Come to think of it it was after a couple of weeks; the internal pain from the actual operation (i.e. my Ileum) mostly went away and then it was the incisions that became a little painful. You have been cut open; it's quite a serious wound. It's not going to heal overnight.

Also had the anxiety that something must be wrong - which I guess is normal.:ysmile:

Won't hurt to ask though.


----------



## UnXmas (Feb 9, 2015)

Sandraleed - it sounds like you could have an infection. I'd get it looked at. If there is an infection, the sooner you get antibiotics, the better. Infections are very common, and usually you just have to take antibiotics for a week or two and they're gone. I've never found that stitches sting as they dissolve normally.


----------

